# Just one stone. Go



## Aidan (Oct 20, 2021)

Naniwa Pro 800.


----------



## Rainman890 (Oct 20, 2021)

King Deluxe 1000


----------



## WellLikedTurtle (Oct 20, 2021)

Naniwa pro 400.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Oct 20, 2021)

Ultra Sharp 400/1200 diamond combo.

I have a lot more knives and in various steels than just kitchen knives.


----------



## refcast (Oct 20, 2021)

... gesshin 220


----------



## JDC (Oct 20, 2021)

Gesshin 4000. It has mind-blowing feedback, ultra-fast speed even to establish a new bevel, and crazy toothiness.


----------



## esoo (Oct 20, 2021)

Shapton Glass 3K - this is the perfect edge stone for me. Thinning I'd just give to the pros.


----------



## tcmx3 (Oct 20, 2021)

Natsuya


----------



## tostadas (Oct 20, 2021)

JNS Synthetic Red Aoto


----------



## IsoJ (Oct 20, 2021)

SP120

Edit: more serious Venev JIS400/1000


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 20, 2021)

Venev 400/800

Alternatively, Shapton Glass 500


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Oct 20, 2021)

For just my kitchen cutlery it would either be a SG500 or Norton Fine India.


----------



## Garm (Oct 20, 2021)

King Hyper 1k soft


----------



## Cliff (Oct 20, 2021)

SG 2K or Tanba Aoto


----------



## captaincaed (Oct 20, 2021)

BBB 400 or Gesshin 2k depending on butchery or veggies


----------



## btbyrd (Oct 20, 2021)

JKI Diamond 1K.


----------



## Rangen (Oct 20, 2021)

Shapton Glass 1000. Fast enough to take out chips if need be, fine enough to make a very nice usable edge, dense enough to make a perfect razor bevel-setter.


----------



## Ochazuke (Oct 20, 2021)

King 1000 Deluxe - Extra Large!

I've really gone full circle. Started on King 1000, then hated on it and moved to more expensive stones, and now I'm right back at King 1000 for daily use.


----------



## silylanjie (Oct 20, 2021)

King #1000 Deluxe


----------



## MowgFace (Oct 20, 2021)

Gesshin 2000


----------



## KingShapton (Oct 20, 2021)

King Deluxe 1200 
or 
King Deluxe 1000


----------



## Alder26 (Oct 20, 2021)

chosera 800 would probably be the one for me. Or maybe a fast Aizu


----------



## spaceconvoy (Oct 20, 2021)

For just my knives, Shapton Pro 2000

For my family's knives, King Neo 800


----------



## dAtron (Oct 20, 2021)

For stainless chosera 800

For carbon touch ups Chosera 3000


----------



## Pie (Oct 20, 2021)

NP400. Fast enough, doesn’t feel like a low grit stone, and able to produce anything from a saw tooth edge to “good enough” refinement for kitchen edges.


----------



## Aidan (Oct 20, 2021)

dAtron said:


> For stainless chosera 800
> 
> For carbon touch ups Chosera 3000


That’s the two stone option, my next thread


----------



## Aidan (Oct 20, 2021)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Ultra Sharp 400/1200 diamond combo.
> 
> I have a lot more knives and in various steels than just kitchen knives.


Not sure if a combination stone is in the true spirit of the thread.


----------



## MowgFace (Oct 20, 2021)

Aidan said:


> Not sure if a combination stone is in the true spirit of the thread.



Haha... definitely not the first thread of this sort. Someone ALLLLLWAYS tries to come in with a combo stone.

But if we are allowed to. My favorite stone is 3 stones glued together into a sharpening Toblerone.


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Oct 20, 2021)

JNS 300


----------



## Aidan (Oct 20, 2021)

MowgFace said:


> Haha... definitely not the first thread of this sort. Someone ALLLLLWAYS tries to come in with a combo stone.
> 
> But if we are allowed to. My favorite stone is 3 stones glued together into a sharpening Toblerone.


Fair enough


----------



## EricEricEric (Oct 20, 2021)

Mikawa Nagura


----------



## Bart.s (Oct 20, 2021)

NP800


----------



## captaincaed (Oct 20, 2021)

MowgFace said:


> But if we are allowed to. My favorite stone is 3 stones glued together into a sharpening Toblerone.


----------



## spaceconvoy (Oct 20, 2021)

MowgFace said:


> Haha... definitely not the first thread of this sort. Someone ALLLLLWAYS tries to come in with a combo stone.
> 
> But if we are allowed to. My favorite stone is 3 stones glued together into a sharpening Toblerone.



If that's allowed, I'd like to change my answer





(SP2K/SG500)


----------



## captaincaed (Oct 20, 2021)

Frankenstone!


----------



## Mikeadunne (Oct 20, 2021)

shapton pro 2k


----------



## stringer (Oct 20, 2021)

Naniwa super stone 2k


----------



## stringer (Oct 20, 2021)

Or my washita or my aizu.


----------



## dAtron (Oct 20, 2021)

It's fascinating how every reply almost has a different favourite stone


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 20, 2021)

spaceconvoy said:


> If that's allowed, I'd like to change my answer
> 
> View attachment 147840
> 
> (SP2K/SG500)


What about side by side combo stones?


----------



## MowgFace (Oct 20, 2021)

captaincaed said:


> View attachment 147841



we gotta work on a custom KKF Tobler-stone combo.


----------



## MowgFace (Oct 20, 2021)

spaceconvoy said:


> If that's allowed, I'd like to change my answer
> 
> View attachment 147840
> 
> (SP2K/SG500)



that would be a mean combo stone that’s for sure.

I havnt used the SG 500, but have heard Great things. I’ve got the SP320 to accompany my SP2K.


----------



## spaceconvoy (Oct 20, 2021)

M1k3 said:


> What about side by side combo stones?


I like that idea, just keep working sideways and you'll go through a full progression without lifting your knife


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 20, 2021)

spaceconvoy said:


> I like that idea, just keep working sideways and you'll go through a full progression without lifting your knife


And easy peasy hybrid edges.


----------



## cotedupy (Oct 21, 2021)

tostadas said:


> JNS Synthetic Red Aoto



Really? I can't get to grips with mine at all, it seems very cloggy. How do I unlock its secrets...?

(And if anyone wants one - I have mine for sale on BST at quite a good price I think).


----------



## adam92 (Oct 21, 2021)

Shapton pro 2k


----------



## Qapla' (Oct 21, 2021)

MowgFace said:


> But if we are allowed to. My favorite stone is 3 stones glued together into a sharpening Toblerone.


Something like this?









Wüsthof Tri-Stone | Sur La Table


Wusthof Tri-Stone




www.surlatable.com


----------



## cotedupy (Oct 21, 2021)

Cretan or Washita. Certain natural stones just have far greater range than synthetics.

They're not common, but Norton did produce India / Washita combis. A Coarse or Medium India x Washita would be completely ideal.

(And on the off-chance anyone wants to sell me one - I'm all ears...)


----------



## tostadas (Oct 21, 2021)

cotedupy said:


> Really? I can't get to grips with mine at all, it seems very cloggy. How do I unlock its secrets...?
> 
> (And if anyone wants one - I have mine for sale on BST at quite a good price I think).


I love mine. It's like a bigger, better shapton 2k


----------



## cotedupy (Oct 21, 2021)

tostadas said:


> I love mine. It's like a bigger, better shapton 2k



Not very cloggy then? Mine works nicely for polishing, but seems to gum up very quickly for sharpening.


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 21, 2021)

cotedupy said:


> Really? I can't get to grips with mine at all, it seems very cloggy. How do I unlock its secrets...?
> 
> (And if anyone wants one - I have mine for sale on BST at quite a good price I think).


Do you permasoak it or just a short one?


----------



## Lars (Oct 21, 2021)

Bester 1200


----------



## tostadas (Oct 21, 2021)

cotedupy said:


> Not very cloggy then? Mine works nicely for polishing, but seems to gum up very quickly for sharpening.


Not sure, I havent had clog issues. I let a layer of water sit on top of it for a few mins before use. It works quickly to restore edges for me.


----------



## Rainman890 (Oct 21, 2021)

What about the stone forged in Mt. Doom? The one stone to rule them all? (or has this joke been made already?)


----------



## cotedupy (Oct 21, 2021)

M1k3 said:


> Do you permasoak it or just a short one?



I have it permasoaked now, but doesn’t seem to make a massive amount of difference tbh.

Maybe I should try using as SnG again...(?)


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 21, 2021)

cotedupy said:


> I have it permasoaked now, but doesn’t seem to make a massive amount of difference tbh.
> 
> Maybe I should try using as SnG again...(?)



Generally speaking, soaking stones makes them a little muddier.


----------



## Michi (Oct 21, 2021)

Only stone means around 1000 grit. I have first-hand experience with Shapton Pro 1000, King KDS, and Cerax 1000 (plus some el-cheapo garbage stones). Of those, I like the Cerax the most. Really nice feel, true to grit, and it cuts fast enough even with really hard steel, such as SG-2 or HAP-40.


----------



## Luftmensch (Oct 21, 2021)

Michi said:


> Only stone means around 1000 grit.



Desert island one stone? Or living next to a hospital and supermarket one stone? 


Can I choose seven of the same stone? I would choose the Chosera (Naniwa pro) 400. They basically erode everytime there is a draft... so _one_ would be inadequate  You can fix small-mid chips, thin and get to shaving sharp (albeit harsh) all off the one stone


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 21, 2021)

Luftmensch said:


> Desert island one stone? Or living next to a hospital and supermarket one stone?
> 
> 
> Can I choose seven of the same stone? I would choose the Chosera (Naniwa pro) 400. They basically erode everytime there is a draft... so _one_ would be inadequate  You can fix small-mid chips, thin and get to shaving sharp (albeit harsh) all off the one stone











4 layered 70 micron (200 grit range) Sharpening Stone


FOR POWER USERS! Same quality as single Nano Hone 70 micron sharpening stone. Cuts fast, last longer satisfaction guaranteed. Sink bridge and stage shown for reference; not included in purchase of stone.




nanohone.com


----------



## Jovidah (Oct 21, 2021)

I'll be another bore and just pick whatever mid-grit stone I'm using now. Which would be the Naniwa Pro 1000. But I never used the 800... or Shaptons... or any other decent 1k for that matter. But at least this 1k is good enough that I wouldn't mind using whatever best edge I can get off it. Thinning on it though...


----------



## mpier (Oct 21, 2021)

NP800 for me


----------



## Luftmensch (Oct 21, 2021)

M1k3 said:


> 4 layered 70 micron (200 grit range) Sharpening Stone
> 
> 
> FOR POWER USERS! Same quality as single Nano Hone 70 micron sharpening stone. Cuts fast, last longer satisfaction guaranteed. Sink bridge and stage shown for reference; not included in purchase of stone.
> ...



***!?  

I didn't know such a thing exists! That is hilarious....

If we are very literally talking about _one_ stone... maybe that is it?!


----------



## Aidan (Oct 21, 2021)

dAtron said:


> It's fascinating how every reply almost has a different favourite stone


There are a diverse range of answers but King Deluxe 1k clearly got off to an early lead. Closely followed by NP 400 and SP 2k but coming up steadily on the outside is the current leader, the NP 800. Surprisingly after a promising start, SG 500 has not really made the running….


----------



## Cliff (Oct 21, 2021)

cotedupy said:


> Really? I can't get to grips with mine at all, it seems very cloggy. How do I unlock its secrets...?
> 
> (And if anyone wants one - I have mine for sale on BST at quite a good price I think).



How long have you had yours? I wonder if it has changed over the years? I have a pretty recent one. I sealed the sides and use it splash-and-go, and I have not had a problem. I tend not to use it for edges, but I have done so once in awhile.


----------



## branwell (Oct 21, 2021)

Shapton Glass 2K

Very convenient, good single edge for carbons and decent stainless, fast enough to repair damage sort of, slow dish so minimum maintiance.


----------



## spaceconvoy (Oct 21, 2021)

dAtron said:


> It's fascinating how every reply almost has a different favourite stone


Hold up, who said anything about "favorite"? I dismissed this comment as a misinterpretation until the OP gave it tacit approval three posts above. 

Based on the responses it seems like most people are answering with the one stone they'd keep if they could never use another, desert island style. That's how I read "just" in the title.

But if we're talking about favorite stones I'd like to change my answer again  The SP2K is a great utilitarian workhorse but inspires no love. My Aizu is by far my favorite stone, but I'd hate to be stuck with it alone.


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 21, 2021)

spaceconvoy said:


> Hold up, who said anything about "favorite"? I dismissed this comment as a misinterpretation until the OP gave it tacit approval three posts above.
> 
> Based on the responses it seems like most people are answering with the one stone they'd keep if they could never use another, desert island style. That's how I read "just" in the title.
> 
> But if we're talking about favorite stones I'd like to change my answer again  The SP2K is a great utilitarian workhorse but inspires no love. My Aizu is by far my favorite stone, but I'd hate to be stuck with it alone.


That was my thinking. 1 "do everything stone", which would include the possibility of fixing some damage. If it's supposed to be "favorite stone you have ever used", well, I'd pick the Venev still. I know it's a combo stone, but, it's not available as a single grit. But if that's excluded, it'd be a toss up between SG 500, SG 4k and JKI 4k. For sharpening that is. Polishing I'd choose 3m Cubitron


----------



## dAtron (Oct 21, 2021)

I just thought everyone would pick their favourite stone regardless.


----------



## Cliff (Oct 21, 2021)

Nah, my favorite is probably an Ohira Tomae. I picked an Aoto and would pick an Aizu even over a Shapton 2K because they work in a wider range, even if they are slower.


----------



## Aidan (Oct 21, 2021)

For clarification, no I was not asking for a favourite, I missed that some might interpret it that way. No: ‘just one stone’ is that which you’d pick if you could only have one.


----------



## BeinM (Oct 21, 2021)

I'd have to go with the Naniwa Pro #400, it's just too versatile


----------



## tomsch (Oct 22, 2021)

I find that I use my Naniwa Pro 800 the most these days if some sharpening is needed.


----------



## Doffen (Oct 22, 2021)

NP/Chosera 800


----------



## GoodMagic (Oct 22, 2021)

I would probably say a 1k stone, probably chosera. A close second would be Aizu.


----------



## Nemo (Oct 22, 2021)

*Just one stone. Go

...and get another one.*

FTFY


----------



## Nemo (Oct 22, 2021)

More seriously, though, my Cho 1k and Wat (aka Shap pro) 1k could both fill this role. I suspect that pretty much any decent medium stone that can cope with alloyed steels would also work.

Not to mention the Kasfly sandpaper holder. A very versatile "stone".


----------



## Nemo (Oct 22, 2021)

I'd also be interested to know whether a coticule/ Belgian Blue combo could handle this role.


----------



## MrHiggins (Oct 23, 2021)

Gesshin 4000. I could do all the steel removal stuff with sandpaper, then finish up with my 4000 for a perfect edge.


----------



## Steampunk (Oct 23, 2021)

Nemo said:


> I'd also be interested to know whether a coticule/ Belgian Blue combo could handle this role.



Providing ~1K is about the lowest aggression you need, the answer is 'potentially yes'. A fast Coti can do heavy lifting on mud from a Naniwa Chosera/Pro 600, up to about the 12-15K point (Most of mine fall into this category; only some outliers.). A REALLY fast Coti (I've got one like this.) could probably lift from the 400 point, up to about 8K (A really toothy 8K), even without a lot of mud. It's a more freshly mined La Dressante. 

BBW's actually have narrower cutting bands (Larger particles, fewer of them.). They struggle to lift lower than 1K on heavy mud, and only go up to about 4-8K on plain water. 

A good Coticule would be high up on my list for a desert island stone. You can do a lot of work, on a lot of different sorts of tools with one (Knives, razors, woodworking tools, etc.). There's a lot of variation between the veins, though. If I could only have one, I'd pick one of my favorite veins, and be happy. 

-

In terms of synths, I'm tied at the moment between the Naniwa Pro 600, Naniwa Pro 800, and Suehiro Cerax 1000 if I could only have one. 

Suehiro's better at convex geometry, and more of a tactile joy, but not quite as powerful or versatile as the other two... Naniwa 600 is a bit of a 'donkey stone' (Not a thoroughbred, but seems to do basically everything.), whereas the Naniwa 800 is more of a 'workhorse stone' (A little more narrow, but a little better in its application.). The 600 edge is definitely on the toothy side, but still shaves on almost any steel if done right. The 800 is notably more refined. I could probably cut everything with the 800's edge if I had to (Even more delicate foods than what 800 would normally suggest.), but the 600 is the one I could actually _sharpen_ _anything_ on... Wide bevels, chips/tips/moderate thinning, primitive kasumi polishing, slightly more convexed geometries, butchery/EDC knives that need some real bite, etc... Okay. I think I talked myself into the 600. 

-

Three stone, desert island set, would be a coarse diamond plate (120-200 grit), Naniwa Pro 600, and a good Coticule. I could do literally anything with these three. 

Only one stone, would depend on whether or not I had trained all the tools prior to being limited to that one. I could probably get by with just the Coti, if I had fixed all the geometrical issues, before. If I had to face geometrical issues, or needed to sharpen hard-work tools, I'd pick the Naniwa Pro 600 as my only stone.


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Oct 23, 2021)

Good question, if this includes other folks knives then probably Chosera 400, or Morihei 500, works for everything, doesn't feel like total butt and is still a bit enjoyable to use compared to a lot of other low grit options.

If it's just my knives then Chosera 1k or Morihei 1k or King Hyper 1k (soft) for basically the same reasons.


----------



## Aidan (Oct 23, 2021)

Steampunk said:


> Providing ~1K is about the lowest aggression you need, the answer is 'potentially yes'. A fast Coti can do heavy lifting on mud from a Naniwa Chosera/Pro 600, up to about the 12-15K point (Most of mine fall into this category; only some outliers.). A REALLY fast Coti (I've got one like this.) could probably lift from the 400 point, up to about 8K (A really toothy 8K), even without a lot of mud. It's a more freshly mined La Dressante.
> 
> BBW's actually have narrower cutting bands (Larger particles, fewer of them.). They struggle to lift lower than 1K on heavy mud, and only go up to about 4-8K on plain water.
> 
> ...


A detailed response, thank you, I started off choosing the NP800 but have been persuaded of argument for the NP400, but this has made me think of reaching for that NP600 just to see.


----------



## Luftmensch (Oct 23, 2021)

A bit of meta commentary



Luftmensch said:


> ***!?



What-t-f! The forum software is so puritanical it censors an already censored acronym!


----------



## Jovidah (Oct 23, 2021)

Luftmensch said:


> A bit of meta commentary
> 
> 
> 
> What-t-f! The forum software is so puritanical it censors an already censored acronym!


I think those naughty words censors are just a secret ploy to increase language knowledge among internet users. They censor **** but they're okay with fornication. They censor **** but they're fine with excrement. And yet we can still say things like Cutco or well-done steak...


----------



## DitmasPork (Oct 23, 2021)

Aota.


----------



## cotedupy (Oct 23, 2021)

Luftmensch said:


> A bit of meta commentary
> 
> 
> 
> What-t-f! The forum software is so puritanical it censors an already censored acronym!



Need that technology over at B&B. There they've just got teams of people trawling through old threads changing posts for the weirder...

I said a nice razor handle someone had made was 'pretty af'. Which after editing became: 'pretty as all get-out.'

They were very nice about it though and sent a message explaining that I had been sneakily skirting the language filter, and that it wouldn't do with all the impressionable young minds there.


----------



## cotedupy (Oct 23, 2021)

I have taken to writing 'feck' instead, which as we all know is _not _profanity. You can say 'feck' on daytime tv quite happily in Ireland, just not ****.

And I will not bow to any of their imperialist, Anglo-American, linguistic dictats on the matter. Yeats, Behan and Joyce would be spinning in their graves.


----------



## daveb (Oct 23, 2021)

Desert Island stone SG500

Favorite (syn) G2K


----------



## Oshidashi (Oct 23, 2021)

MowgFace said:


> Haha... definitely not the first thread of this sort. Someone ALLLLLWAYS tries to come in with a combo stone.
> 
> But if we are allowed to. My favorite stone is 3 stones glued together into a sharpening Toblerone.



I was thinking pentagonal prism. Wait...maybe with a hexagon I can add a leather strop.


----------



## Michi (Oct 23, 2021)

daveb said:


> Desert Island stone SG500
> 
> Favorite (syn) G2K


Nice try, Dave! I assume they are pretty AF?


----------



## Oshidashi (Oct 23, 2021)

Honestly, for me would be the Naniwa Chosera 800. Cuts fast and easy and gets everything but a yanagiba or shaving razor sharp enough.


----------



## spaceconvoy (Oct 23, 2021)

Wow The Feels, like when something is a big mood and you say "wow, the feels!"


----------



## Benuser (Oct 24, 2021)

cotedupy said:


> Cretan or Washita. Certain natural stones just have far greater range than synthetics.
> 
> They're not common, but Norton did produce India / Washita combis. A Coarse or Medium India x Washita would be completely ideal.
> 
> (And on the off-chance anyone wants to sell me one - I'm all ears...)


Same with a softer Coticule. Have used it for reprofiling highly abrasion resistant soft stainless.


----------



## cotedupy (Oct 24, 2021)

Benuser said:


> Same with a softer Coticule. Have used it for reprofiling highly abrasion resistant soft stainless.



That's good to know!

In your experience does the hardness of coticules correlate with the fineness of the grain? I have a quite a soft one that is also _very_ coarse, so was wondering if that's coincidence, or normally the case? 

(Interestingly the BBW part is also considerably coarser than normal too. It's a fantastic stone all round, but quite different.)


----------



## Benuser (Oct 24, 2021)

cotedupy said:


> That's good to know!
> 
> In your experience does the hardness of coticules correlate with the fineness of the grain? I have a quite a soft one that is also _very_ coarse, so was wondering if that's coincidence, or normally the case?
> 
> (Interestingly the BBW part is also considerably coarser than normal too. It's a fantastic stone all round, but quite different.)


Can't tell you. Don't have much experience with different Coticule. With a soft one, though, creating a thick paste is very easy, and the particles have still their initial size. Only when diluting by adding water they will get finer. I start — old school — with saliva and the mud created with another stone or an Atoma.


----------



## captaincaed (Oct 24, 2021)

daveb said:


> Desert Island stone SG500
> 
> Favorite (syn) G2K


Man after my heart. Sg500 got nudged out, but still my favorite travel stone by a mile


----------



## cotedupy (Oct 25, 2021)

Colour me very surprised that more natural stones haven't been chosen! I do a fair bit of sharpening other people's knives at their houses (friends family &c.), and take one stone. The only things I have that can really do a full spectrum on any knife you throw at them would be either a Washita or Turkish. They'll do the grunt work of a SG500 and every stage up to about the mid 1000s, leaving beautiful grippy edges wherever you want to finish. Plus they're quick, and barely dish in comparison to pretty much any synthetic, including SGs or vitrified SiC. And Turkish will even polish nicely if you work them right.

Honestly it's like they were purpose built for kitchen knives. Any of you US folk should be getting on ebay stat to try to snag yourself an old Washita. They're not quarried any more, so won't be around forever, and although prices have been going up for ones that are positively id-ed, unlabelled examples can still be had relatively easily and cheaply if you know what to look for. They were also only ever produced by Pike/Norton, so you're not even gambling with quality - they're all excellent.


----------



## Luftmensch (Oct 25, 2021)

cotedupy said:


> Colour me very surprised that more natural stones haven't been chosen!



Maybe just for speed? 

I have mostly been disappointed by naturals at the low end for heavy work: thinning... removing chips, reprofiling. The japanese (sandstone?) ones I have tried have been merely okay for edges... but too slow for thinning. I think it only gets worse when you are talking about monosteels!

That all said, you make a tempting case for Washitas!


----------



## cotedupy (Oct 25, 2021)

Luftmensch said:


> Maybe just for speed?
> 
> I have mostly been disappointed by naturals at the low end for heavy work: thinning... removing chips, reprofiling. The japanese (sandstone?) ones I have tried have been merely okay for edges... but too slow for thinning. I think it only gets worse when you are talking about monosteels!
> 
> That all said, you make a tempting case for Washitas!



Yeah Washitas, and especially Turkish/Cretan, are very quick stones indeed - completely different to any other coarse grit natural I've tried. It can make the latter a bit tricky to deburr on sometimes, as they'll form burrs or wire edges with a single stroke, at all but the lightest of pressure.

I use both for quite extensive thinning and repair work on both hard and softer steel. (You should see the condition some of my friends and family let their knives get into!  ).


----------



## cotedupy (Oct 25, 2021)

Luftmensch said:


> Maybe just for speed?
> 
> I have mostly been disappointed by naturals at the low end for heavy work: thinning... removing chips, reprofiling. The japanese (sandstone?) ones I have tried have been merely okay for edges... but too slow for thinning. I think it only gets worse when you are talking about monosteels!
> 
> That all said, you make a tempting case for Washitas!



Vintage Tool Shop has some, at not too bad prices tbh. This for instance: Vintage ARKANSAS WASHITA STONE Natural Sharpening OILSTONE A194

(Though if their quoted measurements are accurate - that stone has a _very _high SG for a Washita - it would be at the harder and finer extreme.)


----------



## cotedupy (Nov 4, 2021)

I’m going away (on an aeroplane!) for a couple of months, and I strongly suspect that during that time I will be press-ganged into sharpening all sorts of knives in various states of disrepair for friends and family.

This isn’t quite one stone to rule them all - I’m going to take three - but one’s just for razor honing, so two for knives...







And they are; my favourite Turkish, a Norton Medium India, and a small Norton Translucent Ark.


----------



## Barmoley (Nov 5, 2021)

I've been messing around with BBB 1k vitrified diamond stone for a few weeks and it might just be the single stone, if it was really necessary to follow with this insanity. It seems to be fast enough to sharpen even pretty dull knives and repair minor damage. Large chips or serious reprofiling I'd want something coarser, but for chips up to 1-1.5 mm it can do it. Thinning and minor profile fixes such as tipping, etc it is fast enough too. The edge it leaves is bity, but very useable for anything really. You'd want to refine the edge for sushi and such, but in a pinch this could be used for anything. The feel is not bad for a 1K stone and the construction is extremely good. True splash and go and cuts any steel, should also stay flat for an very, very long time. So if I had to live with just one stone this would be it. As is I think I can get away with 3 stones or 2 stones and a strop for anything.


----------



## Froztitanz (Nov 16, 2021)

My favorite Ohira Renge Suita.


----------



## inferno (Nov 16, 2021)

shapton pro 12k. 

its fast and its fine. only stone you could ever possibly need. if you only need one stone that is.


----------



## shinyunggyun (Nov 22, 2021)

Marcelo Amaral said:


> JNS 300


How is the jns 300?


----------



## Cliff (Nov 22, 2021)

shinyunggyun said:


> How is the jns 300?



It's great for polishing. It puts a nice working edge on a gyuto, but it's softer than I prefer for edges.

ETA - I assume we're talking about the big, red, synthetic aoto.


----------



## JaVa (Nov 23, 2021)

I think I'de be ok with just the Sigma Select 3000. It's just course enough and fast enough for all the different steels and still fine enough not to piss me off. Leaves a dark and ugly "kasumi", but other than that pretty versitile.


----------



## gcsquared (Dec 6, 2021)

I’m hoping my new super vitrified diamond #1000 will be said “one stone”.


----------

